
Why is 80 characters the 'standard' limit for code width? - shagunsodhani
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/148677/why-is-80-characters-the-standard-limit-for-code-width
======
bestusername111
Because that's the resolution of text mode 80x25. Pretty simple really.

